
Show HN: DevSpace – I made an app to stay organised with your coding projects - aleamakers
https://getdevspace.com/
======
aleamakers
Hey HN!

I've always had issues organising my local coding projects and finding
resources I need. Almost everybody seems to have some sort of a ~/Projects
directory, myself included, with all projects as sub directories.

But things are still messy.

So I set out to solve my problem. My major concern has to do with privacy and
security so I made sure to be working on those areas by having a desktop app
working entirely offline and that doesn't edit any of the project's file.

Ready to know what do you think AND I hope it can help some of you as well!

